
Ask HN: What is your preferred IDE apart from Atom and VSCode? - srameshc
I am looking for an alternative IDE, having been using Atom for a while now and had been a Jetbrains customer for few years. Time to switch IDE again and would like to know which is your favorite open source IDE ?
======
Spoom
I know you're looking for open source in particular but I'm a PyCharm convert
from Atom / Nuclide / Atom IDE and couldn't be happier. Atom didn't come close
in terms of functionality, even with a million plugins. There was also a lot
more fiddling to get it to work the way I wanted whereas PyCharm generally
just does the right thing (though it's very customizable).

------
dontJudge
Emacs.

Keybinders dream. Custom functions easy to whip up and assign to a key. It has
a few arcane keybind ideas like hydra, that aren't even on the radar of other
IDEs. The hydra takes vim, spanks it, and sends it to bed.

The place Emacs traditionally falls short as an IDE is intelligent code
completion. But with LSP this will get better.

------
BjoernKW
My preferred IDE is IntelliJ IDEA. For less complex tasks or projects I also
use Sublime Text.

------
smt88
Jetbrains IDEs are all fantastic. I've considered switching to VS Code because
I like its declarative configuration, but I'm too used to Jetbrains products
to switch right now. Plus their database browser is excellent.

VS Code is _very_ different from Atom, though, so I wouldn't lump them
together.

Edit: sorry, I missed the open-source requirement. But I stand by my
recommendations. There just aren't that many great IDEs out there.

~~~
parvenu74
> VS Code is very different from Atom, though, so I wouldn't lump them
> together.

Indeed. Atom is very much a stripped down, get-a-plugin-if-you-want-more kind
of editor whereas VS Code has a ton of functionality built in.

------
slipwalker
it depends on which platform and language you develop, but for a java IDE,
IntelliJ fly circles around Eclipse or Netbeans, in matters of performance and
usability. Even the dumbed down IntelliJ-CE is a better alternative, until you
stumble on the lack of Spring integrations. ( _IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition
is the open source version of IntelliJ IDEA_ from
[http://www.jetbrains.org/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=983211](http://www.jetbrains.org/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=983211)
)

for everything else, Emacs ( spacemacs ) will suffice.

( if the open source requirement is removed, i used visual slickedit for many
years, for many projects, before IntelliJ ).

------
miguelrochefort
Visial Studio

------
tonteldoos
What language/stack/field are you in?

Any particular reason you prefer open source (considering Jetbrains' tools
aren't)?

What's your preferred platform?

------
parvenu74
Eclipse, but I'm only recommending that because you didn't give any indication
of what language/stack you use. :-)

